# K&M Championship Points



## rcer2004 (Jun 24, 2005)

K&M Winter Championship 02-04-2006


Standings for 1/8 Scale Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 704 706 Roger Ayres 100 0 101 101 101 101 100 100 0 0
2 654 679 Mr Bill 90 101 96 94 87 90 83 96 0 0
3 577 688 Jim Sheffield 95 0 91 0 99 98 95 99 0 0
4 571 681 Ronnie Norris 92 0 98 93 95 97 96 0 0 0
5 565 677 David Early 91 0 0 96 98 93 90 97 0 0
6 550 666 Suttin 93 0 95 0 92 91 86 93 0 0
7 484 686 Jason Gazzana 98 0 94 98 0 96 98 0 0 0
8 460 662 Randy 0 0 93 90 0 92 91 94 0 0
9 457 659 Wayne Evans 0 0 97 92 89 0 84 95 0 0

Standings for Monster Truck Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 685 697 Lyn Pate 0 97 99 99 98 101 93 98 0 0
2 682 695 Ray Gumabon 96 99 99 97 93 93 99 99 0 0
3 673 690 Paul Schulz 94 100 96 98 84 98 91 96 0 0
4 667 683 Clifton Pouncey 0 97 95 91 95 97 96 96 0 0
5 621 654 Steven Van 0 93 94 87 82 88 87 90 0 0
6 563 675 David Driver 0 0 97 96 90 92 97 91 0 0
7 559 673 Duane Cole 0 95 93 95 88 95 0 93 0 0
8 477 679 Chase Kent 92 0 0 95 91 0 99 100 0 0
9 443 645 Rafael Tostado 95 0 0 88 85 87 0 88 0 0
10 442 644 Marvin Smith 0 0 0 92 89 86 88 87 0 0

Standings for Gas Truck Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 692 699 Lyn Pate 100 0 101 100 98 98 97 98 0 0
2 585 692 Jarrett Orsenholt 99 97 0 97 95 97 0 100 0 0
3 572 681 Allen Anderson 98 95 99 0 93 94 93 0 0 0
4 473 675 David Yarbrough 97 96 0 94 94 92 0 0 0 0

Standings for Truck Stock Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 697 702 Justin Coral 100 100 99 100 100 98 100 0 0 0
2 689 699 Melvin Williams 97 100 0 97 100 99 95 101 0 0
3 685 699 Tyson Parker 100 95 97 100 93 100 100 0 0 0
4 679 691 Doug Coral 94 98 98 96 97 98 98 0 0 0
5 677 689 Paul Schulz 96 97 94 98 98 93 96 98 0 0
6 661 680 Tom Groves 91 96 95 94 0 96 92 97 0 0

Standings for Buggy Stock Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 693 700 Melvin Williams 99 99 0 101 100 98 97 99 0 0
2 688 697 Justin Coral 99 99 98 99 96 97 100 0 0 0
3 686 696 David Carter 94 96 96 98 97 100 98 101 0 0
4 681 693 Tyson Parker 96 100 100 97 94 97 97 0 0 0
5 680 692 Doug Coral 95 97 99 96 95 99 99 0 0 0

Standings for 1/8 Sportsman Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 584 693 Sam Davis 97 101 0 98 0 98 93 97 0 0
2 488 690 Joseph Urbeso 0 0 98 100 100 92 98 0 0 0
3 487 689 Donnie Mosher 100 0 99 0 97 99 92 0 0 0
4 474 676 James LeDux 0 0 98 96 96 96 88 0 0 0

Standings for Class mod Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 598 702 Kevin 0 101 101 0 98 101 99 98 0 0
2 489 691 David Carter 0 0 0 99 95 97 99 99 0 0
3 486 688 Andrew Duhon 0 98 0 98 96 96 0 98 0 0

Standings for Novice Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 590 698 Travis Zipps 0 100 0 98 97 94 101 100 0 0
2 482 684 Chris Urrego 0 0 0 98 99 100 94 91 0 0

Standings for Truggy Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 688 699 Dylan Briscoe 100 98 0 96 99 100 95 100 0 0
2 680 692 Danny McCormick 98 99 0 94 96 98 98 97 0 0
3 594 699 Joey Smith 99 100 101 98 99 97 0 0 0 0
4 586 693 Mike Stephens 0 0 98 97 95 100 97 99 0 0


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It would be really cool to see all these guys posting up here on 2Cool. 


Hint!~ 

Just google 2Cool Racing. Its there!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

David Carter does


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ditto*

I do too!


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

me also


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

me also


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

OK, it's REALLY NICE to have you guys posting up all the time! Thanks for being a part of the team guys!

Now go get these other K&M regulars and get them posting up! This place would be hoppin if you do! Basically, 2CRT casa, es K&M casa!

GIT R DUN!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Here I am again!*

It's gonna be cold tomolly so it might be a good idea to wear your longhandles and bring a heating divise.

There racing is the only thing that will be HOT!!!!


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

hey ronnie i think i talked the better half into letting me race tomarrow as long as you share the heater lol supposed to be cold talk to you tonight when we get home 

james


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

heaters are a good idea, but no electric heaters please. If you bring one you will be asked to unplug it.
thanks
ronnie norris


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

I post here too!
Thanks for Ya'lls input


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

Lol


----------



## bill lea (Jan 15, 2006)

*We need an update on K&M Championship Points, Am I impatient are what.*


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

the points i do not know, but i kow the top three in 1/8 scale

roger ayres

jim sheffield

ronnie norris


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Standings as of 2/11/06 9 of 10*

K&M Winter Championship 02-11-2006 after 9 races.

There is some close racing FOR SURE!!!! PULL THE LEEEEEEVER!!!!

Standings for 1/8 Scale Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 704 705 Roger Ayres 100 0 101 101 101 101 100 100 0 0
2 678 688 Jim Sheffield 95 0 91 0 99 98 95 99 101 0
3 669 678 Ronnie Norris 92 0 98 93 95 97 96 0 98 0
4 661 672 David Early 91 0 0 96 98 93 90 97 96 0
5 657 668 Mr Bill 90 101 96 94 87 90 83 96 90 0
6 647 662 Suttin 93 0 95 0 92 91 86 93 97 0
7 578 679 Jason Gazzana 98 0 94 98 0 96 98 0 94 0
8 550 651 Wayne Evans 0 0 97 92 89 0 84 95 93 0
9 549 650 Randy 0 0 93 90 0 92 91 94 89 0

Standings for Monster Truck Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 688 693 Lyn Pate 0 97 99 99 98 101 93 98 96 0
2 686 691 Ray Gumabon 96 99 99 97 93 93 99 99 97 0
3 682 689 Paul Schulz 94 100 96 98 84 98 91 96 100 0
4 671 677 Clifton Pouncey 0 97 95 91 95 97 96 96 95 0
5 655 666 David Driver 0 0 97 96 90 92 97 91 92 0
6 652 665 Duane Cole 0 95 93 95 88 95 0 93 93 0
7 633 647 Steven Van 0 93 94 87 82 88 87 90 94 0
8 576 677 Chase Kent 92 0 0 95 91 0 99 100 99 0
9 443 645 Rafael Tostado 95 0 0 88 85 87 0 88 0 0 missed 4 races
10 442 644 Marvin Smith 0 0 0 92 89 86 88 87 0 0 missed 4 races

Standings for Gas Truck Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 695 698 Lyn Pate 100 0 101 100 98 98 97 98 100 0
2 684 690 Jarrett Orsenholt 99 97 0 97 95 97 0 100 99 0
3 572 673 Allen Anderson 98 95 99 0 93 94 93 0 0 0
4 473 675 David Yarbrough 97 96 0 94 94 92 0 0 0 0 missed 4 races

Standings for Truck Stock Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 699 701 Justin Coral 100 100 99 100 100 98 100 0 100 0
2 693 697 Melvin Williams 97 100 0 97 100 99 95 101 99 0
3 690 696 Tyson Parker 100 95 97 100 93 100 100 0 98 0
4t 681 686 Paul Schulz 96 97 94 98 98 93 96 98 96 0
5t 681 686 Doug Coral 94 98 98 96 97 98 98 0 98 0
6 665 665 Tom Groves 91 96 95 94 0 96 92 97 95 0

Standings for Buggy Stock Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 696 699 Melvin Williams 99 99 0 101 100 98 97 99 100 0
2 689 694 David Carter 94 96 96 98 97 100 98 101 99 0
3 688 693 Justin Coral 99 99 98 99 96 97 100 0 96 0
4t 683 689 Doug Coral 95 97 99 96 95 99 99 0 98 0
5t 683 688 Tyson Parker 96 100 100 97 94 97 97 0 96 0

Standings for 1/8 Sportsman Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 682 690 Sam Davis 97 101 0 98 0 98 93 97 98 0
2 587 688 Joseph Urbeso 0 0 98 100 100 92 98 0 99 0
3 584 685 Donnie Mosher 100 0 99 0 97 99 92 0 97 0
4 568 669 James LeDux 0 0 98 96 96 96 88 0 94 0

Standings for Class mod Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 598 699 Kevin 0 101 101 0 98 101 99 98 0 0
2 588 689 David Carter 0 0 0 99 95 97 99 99 99 0
3 587 688 Andrew Duhon 0 98 0 98 96 96 0 98 101 0

Standings for Novice Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 690 697 Travis Zipps 0 100 0 98 97 94 101 100 100 0
2 579 680 Chris Urrego 0 0 0 98 99 100 94 91 97 0

Standings for Truggy Best 7 out of 10

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
1 694 699 Dylan Briscoe 100 98 0 96 99 100 95 100 101 0
2t 680 687 Danny McCormick 98 99 0 94 96 98 98 97 92 0
3t 680 687 Mike Stephens 0 0 98 97 95 100 97 99 94 0
4 594 695 Joey Smith 99 100 101 98 99 97 0 0 0 0


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

THANKS ALOT LYN .HEY IT ALSO LOOKS LIKE YOUR DOING PRETTY GOOD TO.LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

backdraft341 said:


> THANKS ALOT LYN .HEY IT ALSO LOOKS LIKE YOUR DOING PRETTY GOOD TO.LOL


No kidding! The Figster holding down two classes. :slimer:

WTG bro!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yep*

The monster class is too close for comfort tho. That is one HHHHHHHAAAAACCCCKKKKKK....... Sorry had to clear my throat, competitive class! :wink:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> The monster class is too close for comfort tho. That is one HHHHHHHAAAAACCCCKKKKKK....... Sorry had to clear my throat, competitive class! :wink:


Pull a "Kyle Rains" :slimer:


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah evertime i watch the monster truck class i just shake my head


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

and laugh your *** off


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah i was doing to say that but i was being nice lol


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yep*

If I didn't laugh I would cry and I'm Not too old to cry.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

The only good thing about racing MT is that then you're sure you don't have marshal MT. Preston got his finger cut wide open a few weeks ago by somebody who got on the throttle as he was turning it over. Me, I'll let is sit there all weekend if they don't get off the gas. But, I'll let Biggie's truck site there all weekend even if he does get off the gas, LOL.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*NO RESPECT! I GET NO RESPECT!*


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*OH! OH! I could say something about WHAT MARSHALLING??????*


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. You should have tried the Sportsman 1/8 last weekend. There were 8 or 9 drivers in Stock truck, but somehow only 4 of us made it out to marshal Sportsman 1/8 in Round 1. At one point I flipped over 3 cars that had crashed in the same spot, and when I started runnign back to my corner Bruce started hollering, 'cause he'd crashed behind me and I couldn't hear him. And I think there were only 5 cars total in the whole race!


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

i know i was doing bad in 1/8 sportsman it was like i was on ice lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. I didn't mean the driving, I meant the lack of corners. They're going to have to start docking laps if people don't corner.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Chris, you win stock truck?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

No, Justin TQ'd and won. I TQ'd and won Mod.


----------

